# Loose Shoulders?



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

I recently had someone tell me that a goat I was looking to buy was very "Loose in the Shoulders" :whatgoat: -- I've looked everywhere, but can't find a picture of description of what exactly "loose shoulders" look or feel like :? ... is it genetic or nutrition??-- this doe was VERY copper deficient. Can someone please help?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Here is a good link to loose shoulders.... scroll down just a touch.. :thumb:

http://summitviewboers.homestead.com/Conformation.html


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Thank you Toth! Do you know if that is a genetic or nutritional issue? Looks genetic to me...


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Yep...You can pretty much stick your finger under their shoulder blade. It's genetic...If you're showing a goat with loose shoulders, the best way to hide that flaw is to not have their front legs totally square


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow, that site was pretty awesome! I've wondered about loose shoulders too! That explains why one of my does here seems to be funny in the shoulders... they are really loose!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Riley, wouldn't the judge see it when she walks? I guess that would depend on how loose they are... definitely something I would look to correct in any kids.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

It depends on the degree...I have a doe that has loose shoulders, as long as I hold her head high at all times in the show ring it's not that noticeable.


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

How about LA? Would the appraiser notice such a flaw if it were nit nearly as severe as the one in that website?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: 
Your welcome.... :thumb:



> Thank you Toth! Do you know if that is a genetic or nutritional issue? Looks genetic to me...


 It is genetic... :wink:

Some loose shoulders that are minor... may pass inspection...depending on the judge or the way the goat stands at the time....


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

toth boer goats said:


> Here is a good link to loose shoulders.... scroll down just a touch.. :thumb:
> 
> http://summitviewboers.homestead.com/Conformation.html


Great link! and Hey! I see my does' tummy! Extended rumen... is that a fault? (I believe I have it too) ha ha


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Lost Prairie said:


> It depends on the degree...I have a doe that has loose shoulders, as long as I hold her head high at all times in the show ring it's not that noticeable.


Yep, Hold her head up. I leased a doe with loose shoulders for 4-H. My leader showed me how to 'hide' it.... Maybe the person you are getting her from can show you or just work with her and find what you think works the best to hide it...


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

I didn't end up getting her, I just wanted to know what it meant for future reference. Thanks all!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------

